# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  ÜLKÜCÜ YEMİNİ...İşte budur....

## ceydaaa

*SESİNİ SONUNA KADAR AÇARAK VE TEKRAR EDEREK!!!!!!!!!!*

----------

